# dreading school..



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

hey..i'm 16 and i live in new jersey. school is startin up in a week and im dreading it. does anyone else know what i mean? eh..i'm scared that i'll get sick in the morning before the first day..and it really sucks. i dont know what to do to prevent it..and the medicine i take..one doesnt help at all, and the other has a side effect that just causes the problem anyways. this stuff is drivin me crazy..its really awesome that they have this support thing. |.ren.|


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey ren, when i was in hs, man, i had the worse runs. let me tell you: in the morning,i had to take a "d". the thing about hs is that sometimes, the teachers are a pain in the butt. they wont let you out to the bathroom . so for me, i often try to fart it out when i have to go. lol. but when its an emergency, i give a sick sick look, and tell the teacher if he doesnt let me out, hes going to have to call the janitor soon.


----------



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

haha yea i know what you mean. teachers can be really stupid when it comes to that ####(no pun intended lol). i have a question tho..youre out of hs now right? i dunno i was wondering if things ever got better afterwards..? lol thanks for the post tho|.ren.|


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey thistragic, yes i am out of high school. id have to say that things, unfortunately, have gotten worse. in high school, my pains would be in the morning, and now,it comes whenever. i think hs is the worst time to have ibs. for one, teachers arent very supportive whne you "have to go." another, kids are rude. they make it harder because theyre immature and make the crudest remarks. and you have to go to school no matter what. whereas in college, the professors could care less, you dont have to show up to lectures, and its just more kick back. you dont have to be in school from 8-2. my schedule is from 9-11. so thats really good for me. and theres a bathroom in every corner (thank god)


----------



## Laura_Thornley (Jul 1, 2003)

I dread school too!i hate havin the feelin that people are thinkin im only ill to be off school.I suppose im quite lucky because i get constipation,even the stomach cramps are awful and terrible to put up with!!


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I dread school also. Im usually good in the am for i have all my classes in the mornings but latly i have been feeling pretty yucky. ive missed 3 this week already. I hope its just my nearves.


----------

